# Item XML Daten (Spells und Verzauberung)



## fabse (23. September 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte die Item XML Daten dazu benutzen auf einer kleinen Webseite bestimmte Items etwas  ausführlicher anzeigen zu lassen und Stats/Boni ausrechnen zu lassen.

Mein Problem ist nun dass so Sachen wie zb "Erhöht die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer um 1%" nur im <display_html> Bereich stehen und sich damit schlecht rechnen lässt. In der XML Datei sind diese Sachen sonst nur unter SpellID1, SpellID2 usw eingetragen. Ich habe bis jetzt aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden diese SpellIDs als XML Datei zu bekommen. Meine Frage ist also ob man die Werte für die SpellIDs als XML Datei bei buffed finden kann?

Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit den Verzauberungen: Verzauberungen auf einem Item werden bei buffed wohl so angegeben: <Wrist>16857.2566.0</Wrist>


Ich habe aber auch hier keine XML Datei für die Verzauberungen gefunden (in diesem Fall die Verzauberung mit der ID 2566).

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob und vorallem wo buffed diese Daten anbietet.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (23. September 2006)

fabse schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich wollte die Item XML Daten dazu benutzen auf einer kleinen Webseite bestimmte Items etwas  ausführlicher anzeigen zu lassen und Stats/Boni ausrechnen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Schau mal HIER REIN -----> XML-Schnittstelle


----------



## fabse (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Schau mal HIER REIN -----> XML-Schnittstelle


Danke aber das hilft mir nicht weiter weil in diesem Thread nur über Gildendaten geredet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudave (25. September 2006)

Habe das ähnliche Problem.
Auch würde es es begrüßen wenn die Handwerksdaten bezüglich Rezepten und benötigten Rohstoffen als XML verfügbar wären.

Der Verweis den du, Roran immer brings halte ich für absolut lächerlich.
Ein Post in dem Thema bringt rein garnichts und ich finde das das XML Thema nicht nur in das Thema sondern ins gesamt Support Forum gehört.

Ich hoffe das sich die Entwickler auch mal melden könnten.
Denn der Support hier läuft nicht mehr so gut wie früher. Ne richtige Antwort auf einen Anfrage kommt garnicht mehr.

Auch ein: Ist in Zukunft eingeplant, oder notiert fehlt!


----------



## Rascal (26. September 2006)

Hallo

Hmm also auf die im Anfangspost angesprochene Problematik hab ich atm nur eine Idee: <display_html>-Bereich Parsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Rascal (26. September 2006)

Nachtrag: Parse doch die Profilseite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
<?php
if(!$_GET['c']) {
	$char = '72169';
} else {
	$char = $_GET['c'];
}

// Pfad zum XML-File
$profilepath	= 'http://www.buffed.de/?c='.$char;

// XML-File auslesen
$handle		= fopen ($profilepath, "r");
while (!feof($handle)) {
   $htmlpage .= fgets($handle);
}
fclose($handle);

// Erst mal den Inhalt der <display_html>-Tags auslesen
// --- Dieser Teil muss ev angepasst werden falls das Design von den Buffed.de-Profilseiten geändert wird
$pattern = '|<table class="liste" width="410" cellspacing="1" align="center"><tr class="headline"><td>Gegenstandboni:</td></tr>(.*)</table>|i';
// ---
preg_match($pattern, $htmlpage, $match);
$table = $match[1];

// ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

// Dann die einzelnen Stats auslesen:
$pattern = '|<tr><td class="bonus">\+([0-9]+)[%]? ([A-Za-z0-1 ]+)</td></tr>|i';
preg_match_all($pattern, $table, $match, PREG_SET_ORDER);
foreach($match as $key => $val) {
	$boni[$val[2]] = $val[1];
}

print_r($boni);
?>
```

So Long
Rascal


----------



## fabse (26. September 2006)

Ok das beantwortet meine Frage und ich gehe davon aus dass ihr die Verzauberungen auch nicht als XML anbietet. Aber danke für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudave (1. Oktober 2006)

http://www.wowwiki.com/EnchantId
Von der Seite kannste die EnchantIDs in deine DB schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn man das Profil und die Spells als XML abrufen könnte.


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Jo da müssten sich die Admins mal drum kümmern...


----------



## markinator (16. Januar 2007)

Existiert mittlerweile ähnlich wie das XML-Format für die Items auch eine XML-Dokument für die Spells und Verzauberungen?


----------



## Nathanyel (14. März 2008)

Um keinen neuen Thread zu erstellen, betreibe ich mal etwas Nekromantie - gibt es Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf Spells? Praktisch jede andere der bekannten Seiten unterstützt Spells voll und ganz, für die End-User gibt es die HTML-Variante, aber natürlich auch XML - allerdings unterstützt außer Allakhazam keine die dt. Locale, und die Daten bei Allakhazam sind meist veraltet...

Ich bin derzeit dabei, das Addon TradeskillInfo zu lokalisieren, bei Items dank Script kein Problem, bei Spells wie den Verzauberungen und den "special cases", Rezepte die anders heißen als ihr Produkt allerdings problematisch, und mit manuellem Aufwand verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dabei kann man doch bereits schon bei Verzauberungen bzw. deren Formeln (im Gegensatz zu gecrafteten Items/deren Rezepten) die Spell-ID im Quelltext der HTML-Seite finden (Stichwort btabs_data) und natürlich erfasst auch der BLASC-Client die Spells, ohne die man kaum ein Item ordentlich darstellen könnte.

Also, was gibt's da Neues?


----------

